# are you ready for winter?



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Finally replaced my ratty old booties with a new pair. Otherwise I think I'm all set. Bring it on! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Henry Chinaski said:


> Finally replaced my ratty old booties with a new pair. Otherwise I think I'm all set. Bring it on! :thumbsup:


yup...got a new coat. I could use some new windproof tights, but other than that I'm set.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Winter can suck it. I busted out the wool on Friday. No Carhardts yet. Long live (Colorado) winters.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

First morning with frost on the windshield - the ride was brisk, broke out the shoe covers.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

My stuff is getting old and I could use some new stuff, like new heavy tights, new booties, and a new heavy jersey. But i'm moving to from east coast to Colorado soon, so I'll wait to see what it's like there.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

Henry Chinaski said:


> Finally replaced my ratty old booties with a new pair. Otherwise I think I'm all set. Bring it on! :thumbsup:


I have been ready since April. :thumbsup: No, I do not live in the Southern Hemisphere. But, I have learned after many years of riding that the best time to buy expensive winter gear in when it goes on sale at the end of the cold weather season. Just the other day, I came upon the things I bought at the end of last season -- new booties, a few new Craft base layers, a balaclava. 

Although I do not like to ride when it is too cold (below 20F), I very much prefer cold weather riding over riding when it is hot (over 90F). As Henry said, Bring it on!


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Got my winter bike built, got my studded tires, I'm ready, but I'm not looking forward to all the shoveling.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

The Fall PNW RBR ride this morning was in the mid 30's. My road shoes are pretty much wornout and confined to the trainer. They leave pieces of carbon on the rubber mat. I put a spare set of CB Candy pedals on my road bike and used my Specialized Defroster MTB shoes today. I love those shoes, decent price, waterproof, and I can wear regular socks with them down to the upper 20's and still have toasty feet. I have a Showers Pass Elite jacket and some polypro tights that are around 20 years old. I have some PI amfib tights, but they get too warm unless it is at or below freezing.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

MarkS said:


> I have been ready since April. :thumbsup: ...


Amen Brother!


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Bring it. I'm ready. The only things I needed for this coming season were a new balaclava and a new pair of gloves. Got'em both. No studded tires, though. My criteria for my 36 mi. round trip commute is 15 F + and clear roads. If those two are not met, I'm driving.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

I have one set of clothes for really cold weather -- thermal bib tights, jersey, shoe covers, balaclava, heavy gloves, etc. I usually don't ride enough in the winter to need more than one set but I will get another set if things change this winter since I'm hoping to ride a little more often than recent years.

I would like to get one more medium weight jersey and recently bought some Ibex wool bib shorts and knee warmers for the not-quite-freezing weather. I've worn the bib shorts twice so far and they're pretty good, particularly days like today that start in the 50s but go up to the 70s.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

hell yeah i'm ready, 90 degrees today w/ 90% humidity and i was smoking a turkey, ugh!


----------



## vinistois (Sep 15, 2008)

Winter is awesome. I'm going to get rained on for at least 200 days starting about now. I have waterproof everything, so I'm good to go. The only thing I need to add to my arsenal is some fleece triangles for my helmet straps. 

I also just finished fitting a disc brake and a carbon devinci fork, so I'll finally be able to stop in the rain. Stopping is good. 

Gotta love those frosty mornings!


----------



## BluRooster (Sep 11, 2006)

Maybe discounts help. I need a new long sleeve jersey.

http://echo7.bluehornet.com/hostede...571516592&ch=CEDF2F1E24F8D936C764ABB20C22ECD1


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

gutfiddle said:


> hell yeah i'm ready, 90 degrees today w/ 90% humidity and i was smoking a turkey, ugh!


Do you get a good buzz from smoking a turkey? Do they make special giant rolling papers for this kind of thing?


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Do you get a good buzz from smoking a turkey? Do they make special giant rolling papers for this kind of thing?


Times are tuff and the good stuff is $400 an ounce round here so we've resorted to smokin poultry


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

The drumsticks are the easiet part to roll......


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Pretty much ready. Did our first sub freezing temp ride this weekend and reminded myself that as rideable as it is I like our 80's and low humidity better. The north wind blowing was bitter and penetrated every little nook and cranny of my body. But, I'll take it if I can get it without heavy snow.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

F yeah! Today was in the low 30s. I busted out the wool, the beanie, the Carhardts and wore my hiking boots with flat pedals on the fixie (which now has a brake). This might be the new winter setup. I just now need a Rivendell.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Surly Crosscheck - check
Fenders - check
Schwalbe Marathon Plus 700c - check
Headlamp - check
Tail lamp - check
Rain Gear, jacket and pants - check
Waterproof booties - check
Neoprene gloves - check
Backpack rain cover - check

Yeah, I'm ready - bring it on!


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

It snowed yesterday, so I better be


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Bring it on! We get brutally cold winters in NC -- it even dropped down to 18F one night last winter!


----------



## yetisurly (Sep 30, 2005)

Henry Chinaski said:


> Finally replaced my ratty old booties with a new pair. Otherwise I think I'm all set. Bring it on! :thumbsup:


I got a new bottle of propane and cleaned the bbq out good for round 4 of the all year long bbq season. what winter?


----------



## RandB (Mar 12, 2007)

I can hardly wait for winter as the days finally start getting longer again. Yea, right. Adapting to the cold, snow, slush, ice, and all sucks, but its not the first time for this procrastinator. I do like the feeling of the days getting longer though and am definitely ready for that.


----------



## Applewave (Jul 28, 2006)

In southern Utah, we just got the first cold snap of the season. Riding at 6am this morning, at 20 deg F, my softshell kept my core warm and my wool balaclava kept my head toasty, but my poor hands suffered. I was wearing PI AmFIB lobster gloves. They work just great from 50-30 deg F, but below that, they are WOEFULLY insufficient hand warmers. Can anyone recommend me some gloves that work from 20 to -10 deg F for a 20 mile 1 way commute?


----------



## carbon13 (Dec 23, 2007)

posted in the wrong spot


----------



## carbon13 (Dec 23, 2007)

400 rizlas per turkey if l have done my math right.


----------



## bwana (Feb 4, 2005)

Applewave said:


> In southern Utah, we just got the first cold snap of the season. Riding at 6am this morning, at 20 deg F, my softshell kept my core warm and my wool balaclava kept my head toasty, but my poor hands suffered. I was wearing PI AmFIB lobster gloves. They work just great from 50-30 deg F, but below that, they are WOEFULLY insufficient hand warmers. Can anyone recommend me some gloves that work from 20 to -10 deg F for a 20 mile 1 way commute?


can you fit glove liners inside the AmFIBs?


----------



## benchpress265 (Nov 7, 2006)

I hate winter anymore, (come on global warming), hopefully SE Pa will be like last year, no real snow at all!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

bwana said:


> can you fit glove liners inside the AmFIBs?


probably, but if it's too cold for the AmFibs it's too frikken cold to ride. My hands usually sweat in them. Maybe put in a couple of those chemical hand warmers when it gets super cold? My wife suffers from cold hands all the time and those work for her.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*physically*



Henry Chinaski said:


> Finally replaced my ratty old booties with a new pair. Otherwise I think I'm all set. Bring it on! :thumbsup:


I'm physically ready, but not mentally. Got all the stuff to handle temps as low as they ever go here. I hate cold, though, and really want it to stay in temps when I can ride all the time in shorts and short sleeves. I'll take 110 degrees any day.

Worst part of cold here is not the commute, but the mountains. It's hard for any kind of clothing to handle a 3,000 foot climb at 5 mph, getting all sweaty, followed by a 50 mph descent freezing to death.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Applewave said:


> In southern Utah, we just got the first cold snap of the season. Riding at 6am this morning, at 20 deg F, my softshell kept my core warm and my wool balaclava kept my head toasty, but my poor hands suffered. I was wearing PI AmFIB lobster gloves. They work just great from 50-30 deg F, but below that, they are WOEFULLY insufficient hand warmers. Can anyone recommend me some gloves that work from 20 to -10 deg F for a 20 mile 1 way commute?


I like Grandoe Expeditions. You can get them at www.sierratradingpost.com. They tend to run a little small, so I'd suggest 1 size larger than you usually get. That way you'll be able to use liners should you ever want to. I also use mittens for real, real cold. Personally I have no problem working controls with them. The brand I have is Zeros. They're extremely warm. I find it impossible to wear them if it's warmer than 18 F or so.


----------



## alpka (Apr 4, 2006)

*waterproof-talk to me about your pants*



vinistois said:


> Winter is awesome. I'm going to get rained on for at least 200 days starting about now. I have waterproof everything, so I'm good to go. The only thing I need to add to my arsenal is some fleece triangles for my helmet straps.
> 
> I also just finished fitting a disc brake and a carbon devinci fork, so I'll finally be able to stop in the rain. Stopping is good.
> 
> Gotta love those frosty mornings!



IN the PNW and looking for a good pants or knickers for over the tights when it is serious about being wet like lst thursday.
Any sugeestions?


----------

